# Tracking Downed Game with Dogs



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

:! Came across a couple of web sites posted on a local Gun Club board.
Their all about tracking Deer and other lost game with dogs. They'll even come out and help you for free.
Check em out!

www.deersearch.org

www.unitedbloodtrackers.org

Enjoy

FireMurph



.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Just a side note here about dogs:


> 1501:31-15-11 Deer regulations.
> (8) It shall be unlawful for any person to hunt or take deer by the aid of dog, except wounded deer may be tracked using a dog that is leashed.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

AS my title says, Tracking DOWNED Game with Dogs.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

One more question about this ?

I assume every person involved would be required to have written permission from each owner of property that they crossed, and not carry a weapon unless they had a license ?

Not trying to cause trouble with this thread, just dicussing some thoughts
...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> I assume every person involved would be required to have written permission from each owner of property that they crossed, and not carry a weapon unless they had a license ?


That goes without saying. What's the problem here? He's posting some useful information that many people may not be aware of. It seems like you really don't like the idea, though I'm not sure why.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

In the one link it talks about needing written permission from the land owner before they will help you and I would hope someone would be armed in case the animal is still alive. Nothing worse than an animal suffering.
This is just a link I came across, I have never use their services and hope I never need to.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it is a good service that is offered. I didn't find anything that stated what they charge or whether they work on donations. I really don't see why anyone should have a problem with their existence. Whether you use them is up to you but the legality of it would seem to be no different than what anyone else incurs when tracking game. The only stipulation is that the dog must be on leash.


----------



## BIGGUNS (May 17, 2008)

If it means finding a downed deer , Im all for it . I did a little research an it looks like something I mite get into in the future , after the dogs I have now have passed . (not lookin forward to that day I love my dogs) but there getting old . I read that jack Russel's are excellent blood trackers , that would be a nice service to get into sometime .


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

It is the hunters responsibility to recover any wounded game. If it means using dogs to recover a deer, then I'm all for it. And it is perfectly legal to do.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a buddy that has a jack russell he trained to blood trail deer. I have never seen him in action, but my buddy claims he has found 7 out of 8. Pretty good ratio.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

We took a couple of farm dogs out with us to see if we could find a downed deer, we had no luck the dogs just wanted to run and play. Last time I try that. I did not take the bird dog as she does not want anything to do with deer when we are out bird hunting and I don't want to change that.


----------

